# how do i get administrator permission to change iexplorer file name



## anongo

I have a problem with iexplorer and it is because the file name has been changed to iexplore can you help me get adminstratore access to change this file name i am the only administrator so i dont know why it is asking me for permission anyway?


----------



## tremmor

you can right click a short cut on the desktop easy enough. 
you can right click the short cut and rename which would be smart way and not the orginal.


----------



## anongo

it says path not valid and wont let me change it.  can you tell me how to do it in the cmd under admin please??


----------



## Broni

There is no legit *iexplorer.exe* file.
There is either *explorer.exe* (Windows Explorer), or *iexplore.exe* (Internet Explorer)


----------



## anongo

ok but if i wanted how do i change the file name and also how do i change to windows explorer and why dose it start two iexplore tasks in the task manager??
i have tried shredding the file and it wont go away, is this normal?
thanks.


----------



## Broni

If you have IE8, unlike in previous versions, it'll run TWO *iexplore.exe* processes from the get go. Every new open tab will add another *iexplore.exe* process.
That's how IE8 works.

Now, you don't want to change *iexplore.exe *name for two reasons.
It's a part of Windows and it's not a good idea to change system files names, since some other Windows components may be looking just for that name.
Why would you want to do it anyway?

Now, if you have *iexplorer.exe* file on your computer, then it's infected.


----------



## anongo

i heard that it stops two iexplore.exe running


----------



## Broni

> If you have IE8, unlike in previous versions, it'll run TWO *iexplore.exe* processes from the get go. Every new open tab will add another *iexplore.exe* process.
> That's how IE8 works.


Unless, you want to re-write Windows code 
Never rely on "I've heard".
It often means trouble.


----------



## anongo

ok cool, ill just put up with it its just i heard i had problems with speed etc and some guys on anouther forum where on about it being a trojan.  
Here is the forum link:
http://www.anetforums.com/posts.aspx?ThreadIndex=28956


----------



## Broni

Unfortunately it's incorrect info.

We could suspect an infection in two cases:
1. You have any *iexplore.exe* processes running, if IE is NOT open (Black Internet rootkit)
2. If there is *iexplorer.exe* file present.


----------

